# The perfect Gingerbread keyboard [LINK ADDED]



## Arz

I've seen that many people are finding the Gingerbread keyboard fit for our screen size. I got this vietnamese keyboard in my Asian Sensation which is the PERFECT fit and it works as an English keyboard too, you just need to slide the space bar to select English.

Screens :

















*

Sorry about those 2 lines in the screenshot, I don't know where they came from 


View attachment 1540
*


----------



## Six6Sicks

So is there a link somewhere to download this or are you just showing us?


----------



## drewtang

"Six6Sicks said:


> So is there a link somewhere to download this or are you just showing us?


+1, link would be awesome...


----------



## Arz

Sorry, the link has been added now, I forgot to attach before.


----------



## LuckyDuck69

hmm... it seems to have installed via Root Explorer. however... how are you supposed to activate it as default keyboard. tried fooling around in settings menu. but nothing i'm doing seems to work.

meh... nvm. i don't like the 'data collection' warning. i'll pass.


----------



## sdobron

LuckyDuck69 said:


> hmm... it seems to have installed via Root Explorer. however... how are you supposed to activate it as default keyboard. tried fooling around in settings menu. but nothing i'm doing seems to work.
> 
> meh... nvm. i don't like the 'data collection' warning. i'll pass.


That is normal. Android gives this warning by default.


----------



## halftonehero

Thank you!


----------

